
Programming is Math, apparently. - fogus
http://tagide.com/blog/2011/05/programming-is-math-apparently/
======
bediger
This article's title is sarcastic, apparently.

Sure, some mathematics is outside the purview of programming. Certainly some
programming activities are only loosely mathematical. But to say that the
clerical part of programming is all that matters (and that's really what he
says here) is totally ridiculous.

~~~
gatlin
Agreed. It's true that math and programming intersect insofar as one is trying
to prove the consistency of imperative commands (either by proving isomorphism
with the lambda calculus or Hoare triples or something) but even writing
something boring like WordPress invokes algorithmic thinking. You have
thousands, possibly millions, of connections coming in a minute and don't want
to thrash the database and want to ensure eventual response to all. Sounds
like some pretty intense algorithmic thinking to me.

